# New member, sig pic problem



## geraint.davies (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, am a new member to the owners club. Have received my pack but don't seem to be able to get my sig pic to work, it doesn't appear to be in the folder. Any help would be gratefully received.

Cheers

Geraint


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there

It will be working by tonight 

I'd done up to number 1200, and hadn't noticed we have now gone over that figure.

Nick


----------



## geraint.davies (Feb 17, 2007)

No worries. Thank you.


----------

